# Superior peptide bogo deal for loggers



## JJB1 (Apr 3, 2014)

*The first 10 members who are willing to run logs on Superior Peptide's peptides or research chems of their choice can PM me and I'll give you a discount code to buy as many of our peptides and research chems at a BUY ONE, GET ONE FREE SPECIAL PRICE on their order. (JJB1)*


----------



## orange24 (Apr 3, 2014)

Is this superior hardcore PEPs?


----------



## JJB1 (Apr 3, 2014)

orange24 said:


> Is this superior hardcore PEPs?


No, it's SuperiorPeptide.com


----------



## orange24 (Apr 3, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## JJB1 (Apr 3, 2014)

Very similar names. Hahaha


----------



## JJB1 (Apr 4, 2014)

We are still looking for loggers. PM me for the BOGO CODE if you want to run a log on our products. We have the strongest peptides and research chems on the market. Log the products of your choice. This is a one time opportunity to get as many products as you want at BOGO prices, which means at our cost. Don't miss out on this incredible opportunity!!!


----------



## JJB1 (Apr 5, 2014)

Hit me up via PM if you want to run a log on our products.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 5, 2014)

Great deal. Just pm either of us if you are interested


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 5, 2014)

Finally got my sign on so guys feel free to check out our products


----------

